# nandralone for joint pain



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2018)

this last cycle was the first time using nandrolone in a few years 

first time using it since ive had this random crippling sharp shooting one ankle pain 

there is no science or clinical trial backing up what im saying 

but will say never had any pain not even once throughout the cycle 

and on the cycle before of just test it would still rear up now and then so it is for sure the nandralone not just a higher amount of test 

within a week of dropping the npp it was back 

and when i say pain i mean this kinda pain feels like getting a nail shot into that ankle 

if it ever happens going down stairs it could be dangerous 

anyone else experience joint pain relief from nandrolone ?

going to be adding it to the trt regimen at 50mg of the nadeca to the test c at 150mg from now on


----------



## IHI (Oct 14, 2018)

My knees/ankles/shoulders be ruined from a life of construction. I used 100mg/deca/wk to see if the joint relief was true...it helped immensely!! Then i stopped, joints then turned to glass and took weeks to just go back to the normal pain ive grown to live with....so unfortunately 3 tries, same results, and after effect just isnt worth it for me.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2018)

Id be more inclined to try bpc 127, it is actually body protectant compound, i means what it stands for, heard a great podcast on superhuman radio recently and they said it will help basically everything in the body and comes from the gut....

Im still on the fence about using either npp or deca d, for joint relief as it always comes back after u stop usage

Bpc and a few others that help especially in terms of cartlidge and stuff like that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2018)

That's what nandy is known for. U know This z.  Half the steroid using community uses nandy for joint relief.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 14, 2018)

I considered sourcing some Nandrolone for my joint issues then another friend suggested TB-500...  I may still run the Nandrolone at a low dose with my TRT protocol.  

Oddly, I haven't used it since the early 2000s run with test and using caber for the prolactin sides.  The first time I used it was to reverse some joint damage caused by a Test/EQ/Winstrol V cycle in 1998 or 1999.  Looking back, I think most of my joint issues back then were due to me getting too strong too fast, but I do recall Nandrolone helping at higher doses...

Now for a funny side effect of test/deca/caber...  One of my girlfriends complained that I lasted too long and didn't like the fact that I could go over and over and over again...  Ahh, to be young again...  Another side effect was massive water retention.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 14, 2018)

I like TB 500, DECA is ok but NPP is better as far as sides.  The issue with DECA and NPP they are not healing they are just adding fluid to the joint so it feel better.  HGH would be the long term solution but expensive and slow to act.  Good luck and if you have any questions just let me know, I have use all these with different success.


----------



## HDH (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't fully come off anymore and run deca 150 to 300mg a week year round. 

For joint pain at 150mg a week, you won't really notice the sides and only need a half cc a week in a single inject (most are 300mg/ml). I've been on GH for years and if I come off the deca, I can tell. If you stay on or are running a cycle, deca is good to run with it. Off cycle, I would look into the alternative solutions. 

Many guys with joint pain from years of lifting won't be able to repair the damage but the nands will make it feel better.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 14, 2018)

hmmm interested. ive always heard its great, especially if you are on trt and can continue to take it. biggest issue to me is pretty much like everyone said is have to stay on it or it comes back. my knees are horrible for years of catching and baseball (i dont wanna hear no comments on either of those 2 lolz)


----------



## Hurt (Oct 15, 2018)

Running 600 deca and 750 test right now - best my joints have felt in years.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2018)

The reason I started using AAS is because on deca. I had a shoulder injury for years that I could not get to heal. I couldn't do pull downs, pressing or a thing shoulder related. Took some deca and in a few months the pain was gone AND NEVER CAME BACK when I came off. Bundy has a similar story of it curing something permanently for him also. Now it obviously isn't gonna do that for everyone but it has done it for some people. Fukking love nandy. She's my bitch


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> The reason I started using AAS is because on deca. I had a shoulder injury for years that I could not get to heal. I couldn't do pull downs, pressing or a thing shoulder related. Took some deca and in a few months the pain was gone AND NEVER CAME BACK when I came off. Bundy has a similar story of it curing something permanently for him also. Now it obviously isn't gonna do that for everyone but it has done it for some people. Fukking love nandy. She's my bitch



love me some deca as well. question though, were you pinning it in your delts? curious as to if that would make the difference...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> love me some deca as well. question though, were you pinning it in your delts? curious as to if that would make the difference...


If site pinning mattered every gym bro would have a Kardashian ass


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> love me some deca as well. question though, were you pinning it in your delts? curious as to if that would make the difference...



No. Site injections do not make a difference like tool said.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> No. Site injections do not make a difference like tool said.



i understand site injections do nothing for specific muscle growth i meant moreso for healing the shoulder pain.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i understand site injections do nothing for specific muscle growth i meant moreso for healing the shoulder pain.



No deca doesn't work like that. It's not like a hydrocortisone shot or similar.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 15, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> If site pinning mattered every gym bro would have a Kardashian ass


Or in my case, quads like Platz!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> No deca doesn't work like that. It's not like a hydrocortisone shot or similar.



x2x

Not going to make one bit of difference.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> If site pinning mattered every gym bro would have a Kardashian ass



If I had a Kardashian ass id never need another female in my life


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 1, 2019)

HDH said:


> I don't fully come off anymore and run deca 150 to 300mg a week year round.
> 
> For joint pain at 150mg a week, you won't really notice the sides and only need a half cc a week in a single inject (most are 300mg/ml). I've been on GH for years and if I come off the deca, I can tell. If you stay on or are running a cycle, deca is good to run with it. Off cycle, I would look into the alternative solutions.
> 
> Many guys with joint pain from years of lifting won't be able to repair the damage but the nands will make it feel better.



Do you run into any ED issues on deca year round?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 1, 2019)

I run NPP at 1ml a week year round with my test. Helps joints definitely and no ED problems. On a cycle with deca by end of the cycle still no ED but I struggle to "finish" lol


----------

